# W7 Blue Screen!



## Jay85 (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Community.
Hab ein großes Problem und zwar habe ich ständig BlueScreen
bei meinem neuen Rechner.
Fangen wir erst mal an was für ein Rechner:
Asus p7p55D Mainboard
intel 860
2x2Gb Geil DDR3 1333
Radeon 5870 Powercoler
500gb Samsung F3 

Hab mir zudem noch die OEM version von Windows 7 64Bit 
zugelegt.
Hab diese installiert. Die Treiber fürs MOBO und Graka installiert.
Also ist noch nicht viel drauf. Hab zudem noch SpeedFan und CPUID CPU-Z drauf zur überwachung von Temperaturen.
Nun hab immer wieder auf dem Desktop BlueScreen. Zeitlich unbestimmt, mal gehts 10min mal 1min mal länger. Hab aber auch diverse andere Probleme, wollte zb Crysis installieren ging nicht. Sagte irgendwas von einem Netzwerk problem.
Hab hier Wlan mit einem Belkin Stick.
Hab hier auch mal den FehlerCode:

BCCode: 1a
  BCP1: 0000000000000031
  BCP2: FFFFFA8003F150D0
  BCP3: FFFFF8800EFB4000
  BCP4: FFFFF8A008CB110B
  OS Version: 6_1_7600
  Service Pack: 0_0
  Product: 768_1

  BCCode: 3b
  BCP1: 00000000C0000005
  BCP2: FFFFF960001F5DCC
  BCP3: FFFFF88008F9FFD0
  BCP4: 0000000000000000
  OS Version: 6_1_7600
  Service Pack: 0_0
  Product: 768_1


Bzw. sind 2 Fehler bisher.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ich verzweifle hier noch mit dem neuen Rechner.
DANKE!


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. Juni 2010)

Jay85 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community.
> Hab ein großes Problem und zwar habe ich ständig BlueScreen
> bei meinem neuen Rechner.
> Fangen wir erst mal an was für ein Rechner:
> ...



Habs gerad nicht parrat aber ich check mal die Codes sag später bescheid wenn ich weiss worum es sich handelt 
mfg


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Juni 2010)

Wenn du schon CPU-Z drauf hast, mache bitte ein paar Screenshots von den Reitern Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD.

Die Fehlermeldung 1A (Memory Managament) und 3b (System Service Exception, mit dem 1. Argument 00000000C0000005) lassen auf Probleme mit dem RAM vermuten.
Deshalb bitte die o.g. Screenshots machen, um u.a. zu sehen, wie der RAM vom Board eingestellt wird. 
Den RAM selbst mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler prüfen.


----------



## Jay85 (13. Juni 2010)

Öhm mal ne blöde Frage, wie mach ich ein ScreenShot?
Und noch ne frage zu memtest86+, hab das runtergeladen
und wollt es starten und nun will er es auf cd brennen.
Muss ich dass nun brennen und damit booten oder sowas?

Und hat jetzt beim 2ten mal installieren geklappt (Crysis)
Und mit dem Bluescreen ist bisher nur auf dem Desktop bzw
im Browser passiert. Gestern habe ich ne stunde Crysis gezockt
und da ist nichts passiert!
Schon komisch kann dies dann der Speicher sein?
Der speicher hat 1.5V und CL7 7-7-7-


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juni 2010)

Screenshoots = Drucktaste + Strg+V in Paint oder so.


----------



## Holger15 (13. Juni 2010)

Oder man benutzt das Snipping Tool


----------



## Jay85 (13. Juni 2010)

Also hab Memtest86+ durchlaufen lassen. Ergab nichts, also 0 Errors.
Woran könnte es dann liegen? Meint ihr vielleicht was mit dem
Realtek Lan Treiber vom Board? Oder sowas?Hier noch die ScreenShots
Hab zudem noch mit dem Bluescreen Viewer ausgelesen und da
steht dass es wegen dem driver ntoskrnl.exe und der Adresse
ntoskrnl.exe+70600 ist.
Hoffe dies hilft weiter. >.<

[URL]http://s7.directupload.net/images/100613/x57okj35.png[/URL]

[URL="http://www.directupload.net"][URL]http://s3.directupload.net/images/100613/u3bizqnc.png[/URL]

[URL]http://s1.directupload.net/images/100613/u9gnuzr9.png

[/URL][/URL]


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Juni 2010)

Stell die Command Rate (DRAM Timing Mode) im Bios manuell auf 2T [2N].
Ggf. wäre auch ein Bios-Update ratsam (P7P55D 1702 BIOS; Improve memory compatibility; Improve system stability).


----------



## Jay85 (13. Juni 2010)

Also hab nun mal die ram auf 2t gestellt. Und zudem die definition von dem in netz geschaut. Scheint für mich sogar sehr logisch dass dies echt das Problem sein konnte. (hoffe es zumindest sehr) Da ja unter 1T das system sehr instabil laufen kann und dies man eh nur mit einem DIMM machen soll. 
Nun mal schauen ob es besser wird. Bisher keinen mehr gehabt. 
Läuft aber auch erst seit 10mins


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Juni 2010)

Ok. Dann schau ma mal...
Wenn es wieder Probleme gibt, einfach melden. Bei Bluescreens den Stopfehlercode nicht vergessen.


----------



## Jay85 (15. Juni 2010)

Also hab nun wesentlich weniger BlueScreen. Kommt aber leider
trotzdem noch ab und an vor.
Hier der Fehlercode:


Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:	1a
  BCP1:	0000000000041790
  BCP2:	FFFFFA8000C90150
  BCP3:	000000000000FFFF
  BCP4:	0000000000000000
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	768_1

Meint ihr dass könnte irgendwas mit der ntoskrnl.exe zu tun haben?
Grüße Jay


----------



## drdealgood (15. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht mal die vom Boardhersteller angegebenen Werte einstellen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also erst mal vergleichen ob es sich auch um diese Module handelt, sind die einzigen G.E.I.L 1333 MHz die auch QVL für Dein Mainboard sind 

Dann die Latezen, wie vorgeschrieben für 1333 MHz auf 8-8-8-28 bei 1.5 Volt einstellen  vielleicht rennts ja dann stabil


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Juni 2010)

drdealgood schrieb:


> Dann die Latezen, wie vorgeschrieben für 1333 MHz auf 8-8-8-28 bei 1.5 Volt einstellen


 
 Die Command Rate aber noch auf 2T eingestellt lassen.
Sollte das dann auch nicht besser werden (Ziel ist keine Bluescreens mehr zu haben!), kannst du noch die Spannung der RAM erhöhen (max. 1,65V).



Jay85 schrieb:


> Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
> BCCode:    1a
> BCP1:    0000000000041790
> BCP2:    FFFFFA8000C90150
> ...


 
Das kannst du selbst herausfinden, in dem du die Minidump auswertest, die zum Bluescreen geschrieben wird (kurze Anleitung).


----------



## Jay85 (16. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank. Ich glaub das hat nun endgültig geholfen. Nun schon seit längerem
keinen Bluescreen mehr gehabt. Hab ja nicht gewusst dass ich beim selber PC
zusammen bauen so genau auf solche Einstellung achten muss.
Klar habe ich geschaut ob der Arbeitspeicher für mein Board freigegeben ist.
Aber dass man da selber soviel einstellen muss nicht. 
Grüße Jay


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. Juni 2010)

Jay85 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Ich glaub das hat nun endgültig geholfen. Nun schon seit längerem
> keinen Bluescreen mehr gehabt. Hab ja nicht gewusst dass ich beim selber PC
> zusammen bauen so genau auf solche Einstellung achten muss.
> Klar habe ich geschaut ob der Arbeitspeicher für mein Board freigegeben ist.
> ...



Muss man nicht immer , aber in manchen Fällen 
mfg


----------



## ziko (16. Juni 2010)

Bezweifele dass die 2T Einstellung etwas bringt.
Das P7P55D ist ein Super Brett.
Neustes BIOS ist OK, glaube 1902 oder so ist aktuell.
Je nachdem welche Variante vom Board du hast ist es in den Funktionen reduziert.
Der Geil Speicher wird per SPD schon mit genug Spannung versorgt wenn der Speichertakt ( DRAM Frequency) manuell auf 1333 MHz gesetzt wird.
Alles andere auf AUTO lassen ausser bei einem Premium das "Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode" nicht auf AUTO sondern ENABLED setzen.

Den Software-Kram von Asus würde ich bei Win 7 64 bit weglassen, gibt nur Probleme beim Auslesen der Temps und Daten des Boardes, weil direkter Hardwarezugriff und da ist Win 7 x64 allergisch darauf.

Die DRAM Spannung bis an die Intel Limite von 1.65 Volt zu setzten ist nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen.
Denkt nur an die Sockel Geschichte mit den durchgebrannten Pinns der Spannungsversorgung.
Und die frühen Asus Boards hatten keinen Lotus Sockel drauf!!!!


----------



## Jay85 (20. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,
hab nun trotzdem noch hin und wieder ein BlueScreen.
Ich hab das ganze nun mal mit dem BlueScreen analyse gemacht.
Hier ist der Text, hoffe ihr könnt was damit anfangen.

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff80002d6256d, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88002105750, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - Die Anweisung in 0x%08lx verweist auf Speicher 0x%08lx. Der Vorgang %s konnte nicht im Speicher durchgef hrt werden.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+1dd
fffff800`02d6256d 418b45f4        mov     eax,dword ptr [r13-0Ch]

CONTEXT:  fffff88002105750 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88002105750)
rax=0000000000000003 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=000000000000022b
rdx=000000000de9e616 rsi=fffff8a000024608 rdi=fffff88002106300
rip=fffff80002d6256d rsp=fffff88002106120 rbp=fffff8a000024010
 r8=0000000000000007  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000008
r11=fffff880021062b8 r12=fffff8a006575a70 r13=0064006100740065
r14=0000000000000003 r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010206
nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+0x1dd:
fffff800`02d6256d 418b45f4        mov     eax,dword ptr [r13-0Ch] ds:002b:00640061`00740059=????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff80002d6256d

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`02106120 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+0x1dd


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+1dd
fffff800`02d6256d 418b45f4        mov     eax,dword ptr [r13-0Ch]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+1dd

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4b88cfeb

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88002105750 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+1dd

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+1dd

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

6: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff80002d6256d, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88002105750, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - Die Anweisung in 0x%08lx verweist auf Speicher 0x%08lx. Der Vorgang %s konnte nicht im Speicher durchgef hrt werden.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+1dd
fffff800`02d6256d 418b45f4        mov     eax,dword ptr [r13-0Ch]

CONTEXT:  fffff88002105750 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88002105750)
rax=0000000000000003 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=000000000000022b
rdx=000000000de9e616 rsi=fffff8a000024608 rdi=fffff88002106300
rip=fffff80002d6256d rsp=fffff88002106120 rbp=fffff8a000024010
 r8=0000000000000007  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000008
r11=fffff880021062b8 r12=fffff8a006575a70 r13=0064006100740065
r14=0000000000000003 r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010206
nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+0x1dd:
fffff800`02d6256d 418b45f4        mov     eax,dword ptr [r13-0Ch] ds:002b:00640061`00740059=????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff80002d6256d

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`02106120 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+0x1dd


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+1dd
fffff800`02d6256d 418b45f4        mov     eax,dword ptr [r13-0Ch]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+1dd

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4b88cfeb

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88002105750 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+1dd

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!CmpKcbCacheLookup+1dd

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Juni 2010)

Erhöhe die Spannung der RAM testweise auf 1,60V (max. 1,65V).


----------



## Jay85 (20. Juni 2010)

Kann meinen RAM aber nicht kaputt dadurch machen oder?
Also wenn man unter 1.65v bleibt.


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Juni 2010)

1,65V ist das maximale, was man dem Speicher (dauerhaft) zumuten kann. Mehr darf auch deiner CPU (bzw. dem Speichercontroller der in der CPU steckt und ebenfalls die Spannungserhöhung zu spüren bekommt) nicht zugemutet werden.


----------



## Jay85 (22. Juni 2010)

So hab spannung auf 1.60V.
Aber aber nun nach ner weile wieder einen
gehabt. Diesmal was anderes. Hier:

PFN_LIST_CORRUPT (4e)
Typically caused by drivers passing bad memory descriptor lists (ie: calling
MmUnlockPages twice with the same list, etc).  If a kernel debugger is
available get the stack trace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000099, A PTE or PFN is corrupt
Arg2: 00000000000b8201, page frame number
Arg3: 0000000000000000, current page state
Arg4: 00000000000b8281, 0

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_99

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  mscorsvw.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002b0a2bc to fffff80002a7a600

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`091b7f98 fffff800`02b0a2bc : 00000000`0000004e 00000000`00000099 00000000`000b8201 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`091b7fa0 fffff800`02aec937 : 00000000`00000000 fffff680`0000b8c8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!MiBadShareCount+0x4c
fffff880`091b7fe0 fffff800`02a4eb43 : fffffa80`03f44060 fffff700`000006ec 0000007f`fffffff8 fffff8a0`01fa1930 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x3227e
fffff880`091b8070 fffff800`02a4d5a2 : fffffa80`03f44060 fffffa80`00000006 fffff8a0`00000283 fffff880`00000000 : nt!MiDeleteAddressesInWorkingSet+0x307
fffff880`091b8920 fffff800`02d60c4f : fffff8a0`02294840 fffff880`091b8c20 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06324b60 : nt!MmCleanProcessAddressSpace+0x96
fffff880`091b8970 fffff800`02d394d1 : 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`06adcd01 00000000`7efd8000 fffffa80`067b4800 : nt!PspExitThread+0x92f
fffff880`091b8a30 fffff800`02a570e3 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03f8b1c0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!PsExitSpecialApc+0x1d
fffff880`091b8a60 fffff800`02a57520 : 00000000`00b5fedc fffff880`091b8ae0 fffff800`02d395dc 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiDeliverApc+0x2eb
fffff880`091b8ae0 fffff800`02a798f7 : fffffa80`06324b60 00000000`7efd8000 00000000`000000c0 00000000`7efd8000 : nt!KiInitiateUserApc+0x70
fffff880`091b8c20 00000000`776e17ba : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceExit+0x9c
00000000`0038e7e8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x776e17ba


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiBadShareCount+4c
fffff800`02b0a2bc cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiBadShareCount+4c

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4b88cfeb

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_99_nt!MiBadShareCount+4c

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_99_nt!MiBadShareCount+4c

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## drdealgood (22. Juni 2010)

Nun gut 

Dann stell jetzt bitte mal die Speicher auf 1066 MHz mit 1.5 Volt und 7-7-7-24 ein  mal schauen was dann passiert 

Sieht ja langsam so aus, als würde die Northbridge "übervolten" bei 1333 MHz, ist bei meinem Asus-Mainboard auch so, daher kann ich meine Speicher auch nur "niedriger getaktet" laufen lassen


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Juni 2010)

Hast du ein Bios Update schon gemacht?
Hattest du Memtest86+ von der CD gebootet und wieviele Durchgänge hast du Memtest machen lassen?

Edit: Mache bitte noch mal ein Screenshot von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory).


----------



## Jay85 (22. Juni 2010)

Also memtest86+ habe ich von der CD gebootet. Hab aber nur 1mal durchlaufen lassen.
BIOS Update dachte ich wäre drauf, hab aber noch mal nachgesehen war nicht drauf. Hab es gestern Abend noch geflasht und 1702 drauf gemacht. Hab nach dem update wieder 8-8-8-28 auf 1.5V eingestellt und mal schauen ob es
nun wieder ein BlueScreen gibt. Wenn ja dann stell ich den Speicher mal auf
1066 Mhz und melde mich nochmal. 
DANKE für die viele hilfreiche Tips.


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Juni 2010)

Kannst du noch den Screenshot machen 

Wenn es wieder zu einem Bluescreen kommt:
Lasse Memtest86+ nochmals laufen. Mehrere Durchgänge.
Werden mit Memtest86+ keine Fehler angezeigt, versuche drdealgood´s Einstellungen.
Sollte dies auch nichts bringen, die Spannung der Ram im Bios (mit den CL8 Timings) testweise auf 1,65V erhöhen (nicht mehr!), Command Rate 2T.


----------



## Jay85 (23. Juni 2010)

Also Command Rate habe ich eh schon lange auf 2t und spannung habe ich auch erhöht. Auch mit CL8 Timings. Alles bisher hoffnungslos.
Hab nun mal auf 1066mhz gestellt mit cl7 timings.
Mal schauen ob es nun besser wird.
Wenn nicht schick ich mal wieder eine analyse von Bluescreen.
So langsam bin ich total ratlos.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Juni 2010)

Das heißt, dass auch nach dem Bios Update und mit den CL8 Timings ebenfalls wieder Bluescreens auftraten!?

Ok, dann teste die es mit der herabgesenkten RAM-Frequenz.
Unabhängig davon...hast du die Möglichkeit anderen RAM zu testen (z.B. von einem Freund)?


----------



## Jay85 (23. Juni 2010)

Ja mit update und cl8 timings gab es ebenfalls ein Bluescreen.
Wobei ich ja sagen muss dass es beim Spielen zb so gut wie nie vor kommt.
Meist nur wenn ich irgendwas auf dem desktop oder mit dem browser mache.
Aber hab nun die rate mal nach unten gesenkt und mal abwarte.
Bleib ja nichts anderes übrig.
Mit dem Ram, hab noch im meinem alten PC 2gb arbeitspeicher drin. 
Aber soweit ich weiss ist das ddr2 677. Des wird ja nicht wirklich
kompatibel sein zum testen oder?

EDIT: Also hab weiterhin bluescreen, sind nun sogar mehr geworden. Immer wieder fehler 1a oder 4e.
         Könnte dies auch ein software problem sein? Vielleicht win 7 nochmal neu installieren?
         Weil es klappt so ziemlich nichts auf dem PC. Demo runtergeladen, wollte ich installieren kommt fehler.
         Wollte Borderlands installieren beim installieren fehler 1721 und 1722. 
        Ist echt zum mäuse melken.....


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Juni 2010)

Nee, den DDR2 Speicher kriegst du nicht mal mit Gewalt in die Slots 
Der geht nicht mit einem DDR3 Brett, muss schon DDR3 Speicher sein.

Die Bluescreen-Stopfehlermeldungen deuten auf fehlerhaften Speicher hin. Dies kann natürlich auch am Mainboard selbst liegen.
Eine Neuinstallation wird sicherlich keine Besserung bringen (was aber nicht heißen soll, dass du es nicht ausprobieren kannst).
Keinen Bekannten, der dir mal kurz mit DDR3 RAM aushelfen kann?


----------



## drdealgood (23. Juni 2010)

Man ist ja echt zum 

Heutzutage kannste echt mittlerweile  machen, wenn die Dose einigermassen läuft 

Irgendwas hat definitiv eine Macke. Mainboard oder Ram, tippe auf das Brett (Asus halt) wobei, die Win 7 kompatibilität steht auch noch irgendwie im Raum. hmm ?

Ist halt ein neues BS, da ist auch noch nicht alles Gold was glänzt


----------



## drdealgood (23. Juni 2010)

Eine Idee habe ich noch 

Mach mir mal bitte von CPUID HW Monitor eine Screenshoot 

Nicht, dass da doch ein Problem in der Spannungsversorgung ist


----------



## Jay85 (24. Juni 2010)

Von welchem Reiter soll ich dir ein ScreenShot machen?

Edit: Mir ist noch was aufgefallen. Bei CPUID ist mein Speicher (SPD)
auf slot1 und slot3. Ist das so richtig, nicht dass ich den falsch platziert habe.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Juni 2010)

Jay85 schrieb:


> Mir ist noch was aufgefallen. Bei CPUID ist mein Speicher (SPD) auf slot1 und slot3. Ist das so richtig, nicht dass ich den falsch platziert habe.


 
Dann sitzt dein RAM in den schwarzen Dimm-Bänken?
Ist grundsätzlich nicht falsch, Asus empfiehlt aber bei zwei RAM-Riegeln die Bänke A1 und B1, also die blauen Dimm-Bänke.


----------



## Jay85 (24. Juni 2010)

Ne sitzen schon auf den blauen Bänken. Ich hab nun mal ein Speicher raus. Und test nun die Speicher einzeln. Geht ja auch mit 2gb.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Juni 2010)

Jupp, wechsel/teste dabei auch die einzelnen Bänke durch.


----------



## Jay85 (24. Juni 2010)

Also der PC läuft nun schon seit paar stunden ohne Absturz.
Hab nun nur 1x2gb arbeitspeicher drin.
Mir kommt es auch so vor als wäre der gleich schnell bzw 
bisle schneller als er 2x2gb drin hatte.
Teste aber nun heut abend noch ne weile ob 
tatsächlich keiner mehr kommt. Meint ihr es liegt dann am dem einen
Arbeitspeicher oder an der Rambank?

Muss man dann ggf. wenn der eine defekt ist, den ganzen kit zurück schicken oder nur einen davon?
Wäre ja schlecht wenn ich ohne arbeitspeicher da sitze. 

EDIT: Wäre es auch möglich dass diese Fehler durch einen der leeren rambänke kommen kann wenn dieser
        verschluß nicht zu ist. Also die wo wenn man ein speicher reindrückt zu klacken.
       Weil jetzt wo ich teste ist dies mir aufgefallen, dass einer davon nicht zu bzw unten war.


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Juni 2010)

Jay85 schrieb:


> Meint ihr es liegt dann am dem einen
> Arbeitspeicher oder an der Rambank?



Ich hoffe für dich, dass es "nur" am RAM liegt und nicht am Motherboard.
Aber teste den einzelnen RAM doch noch in der anderen Bank (sollte eigentlich gehen). Und natürlich auch den anderen RAM einzeln testen.



Jay85 schrieb:


> Muss man dann ggf. wenn der eine defekt ist, den ganzen kit zurück schicken oder nur einen davon?
> Wäre ja schlecht wenn ich ohne arbeitspeicher da sitze.



Immer das KIT, nie Einzelstücke. Sonst hast du hinterher zwei verschiedene, die zusammen evtl. Probleme machen.



Jay85 schrieb:


> EDIT: Wäre es auch möglich dass diese Fehler durch einen der leeren rambänke kommen kann wenn dieser verschluß nicht zu ist. Also die wo wenn man ein speicher reindrückt zu klacken.



Absolut ausgeschlossen. Der Plastikhaken hat keinerlei Einfluss auf den (leeren) Dimm.


----------



## Jay85 (27. Juni 2010)

So konnte leider immer noch nicht 100pro vestellen was defekt ist.
Entweder die Rambänke oder ein Speicher.
Kann ich denn theorethisch 1 speicher nehmen und 
jeden billigen rambank nutzen und des müsste funktionieren?
Weil wenn ich zb beide speicher in die schwarze Rambänke reinmache
fährt mein Rechner schon garnicht hoch. Nur wenn sie in den blauen sind.
Und einzeln funktioniert der Speicher einwandfrei. Aber im duo eben nicht.


----------



## drdealgood (27. Juni 2010)

Dann das "Kit" nehmen und zum Verkäufer zurück, zwecks Austausch 

Schreib halt dazu, dass die Speicher eben NICHT als Kit zusammen laufen und DU immer wieder "Blaue" unter Win 7 bekommst wenn Beide drin sind  Auch notieren, dass die Module EINZELN ohne Probleme funktionieren.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Juni 2010)

Jupp. Würde ich auch umtauschen lassen


----------



## Decke (7. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in ETWA die selbe Systemconfig. Und die Selben Probleme.
Bei mir kommen die BlueScreens aber lediglich beim Booten im Willkommens-Bildschirm.

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2244/6lqe9myx_jpg.htm
http://s3.directupload.net/file/d/2244/4kqrxjlv_jpg.htm

Und dann auch nur 1x am Tag wenn der PC über Nacht ausgeschaltet war. Er bootet solange mit BS`s bis
ich am Netzteil ausschalte und dann läuft er den ganzen Tag ohne Probleme. Memtest etc. habe ich schon laufen lassen.
Da der PC im PC-Geschäft zusammen gestellt wurde und ich schon 3x deswegen da war habe ich mittlerweile ein neues
Board und ne neue Festplatte (Festplatte gecrasht) aber immer noch die selben Probleme. Komisch ist das die nie nen BS hatten. 
Trotz 1 Woche Dauertest. Da die ganze Einstellerei von Jay leider nicht gefruchtet hat habe ich mein Hauptaugenmerk jetzt auch 
mal auf die RAM`s gelenkt.

Die Kompatibilitätsliste sagt:
http://www.gigabyte.co.jp/FileList/MemorySupport/mb_memory_ga-p55-ud3.pdf

Ich habe 2x2GB http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2244/msjm6oh4_jpg.htm

Apacer 78.A1GC6.9LZ

In der Kompatibilitätsliste steht aber lediglich 78.A1GC6.9L1. Ich muss den "Computerfachleuten" nun irgendwas sagen damit sie mir die
Ram Riegel tauschen. Könnt der Unterschied der letzten Ziffer schon heißen das sie inkompatiebel sind oder ist die letzte Zahl noch nicht 
der entscheidende Unterschied zwischen den Riegeln?

Hier noch die restlichen CPU-Z Daten:
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2244/kdv97orj_jpg.htm
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2244/ghul7r4k_jpg.htm
http://s3.directupload.net/file/d/2244/6y9pahdj_jpg.htm

Wie auch Jay bin ich total am verzweifen. Bei der ersten Rep. wurde mir geraten nach USB Gertäten zu schauen die defekt sein könnten.
Da sowieso neue Peripherie notwendig war sind Tastatur und Maus auch von der Neusten..

Weitere Kuriosität:
Vor etwa 3 Wochen habe ich bei dem "alten" Board das BIOS geflasht (wegen MemoryCompatibility) und er lief für ca. 1 Woche täglich ohne BS`s.
Ich hab Luftsprünge gemacht aber nach einer Woche exakt die selbe Leier. Ich dreh noch durch...

Viel erzählt aber eigendlich nur 2 Fragen gehabt:
Kann ich mit der Kompatibilitätsliste auf meinen PC-Händler zugehn das er mir die RAM`s tauscht?
Warum hat mein PC-Mensch nach einer Woche Dauertest keinen BlueScreen? Hat sogar bis auf meinen Monitor meine ganze Peripherie mit hingeschleppt.


Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.

Decke


----------



## simpel1970 (7. August 2010)

Die Probleme treten bei dir nur nach einem Kaltstart auf. Wenn du neu startest, läuft alles ohne Probleme und auch Stabilitätstests (z.B. mit Prime95 - Blend Test) läuft mehrere Stunden ohne Ausfälle?
Wenn ja könnte es bei dir am ColdBootBug der RAM liegen.

Probiere noch folgende Einstellungen bezüglich der RAM aus: Command Rate (Memory Timing) auf 2T [2N]. Spannung der RAM auf 1,6V.
Hilft das nichts Google nach "ColdBootBug" und halte dies dem Händler unter die Nase.


----------



## Decke (11. August 2010)

Hi Simple,

ich hab soeben die RAM Spannung auf 1.6 erhöht und wart jetzt mal ab. Warscheinlich ist es Einbildung das mein Windows jetzt anscheinend ein bisschen schneller läuft. Kannst du mir sagen warum mein CPU-Z immer noch sagt das er auf 1.5V steht?

Directupload.net - D3stvvplf.jpg
Directupload.net - Dybywwmz3.jpg

Die Funktion mit dem Command Timing hab ich leider nicht gefunden. Hab aber auch gelesen das es nicht bei allen Boards einstellbar ist.
Wenn dann sollte ja hier einzustellen gehn:

Directupload.net - Drqnq6tuz.jpg

Danke schonmal für die Tipps. Bei sowas kann man echt abdrehn.

Gruß,
Decke


----------



## simpel1970 (11. August 2010)

Wenn der RAM mit den Auto-Einstellungen Probleme hat, kann das gut sein, dass des jetzt flüssiger läuft. (Kann aber auch Einbildung sein, geht mir nicht anders ).

CPU-Z zeigt im Reiter SPD nur die ausgelesenen RAM-Profile, nicht die tatsächlich eingestellten Werte. Dort werden also immer die gleichen Werte drin stehen, egal was du einstellst.

Im Reiter Memory siehst du die tatsächlich eingestellen Timings. CPU-Z kann aber nicht die anliegende RAM Spannung auslesen! Wenn du im Bios 1,6V eingestellt hast, dann ist das auch so . (Mit dem Tool HardwareMonitor kann die anliegenden RAM-Spannung - je nach Board - ausgelesen werden.)

Die Einstellung der Command Rate (Memory Timing) findest du im AI Tweaker Menü -> DRAM Timing Control -> 2nd Information -> DRAM Timing Mode. Den Wert auf [2N] setzen, dann hast du die Command Rate auf 2T. Das kann dann mit CPU-Z - Reiter Memory überprüft nachgeschaut werden.

Solange die RAM allein mit der Spannungserhöhung glatt laufen und die Probleme damit ausbleiben, lasse die Command Rate auf 1T stehen! Der RAM läuft damit schneller als mit 2T (wobei der Unterschied nur mit Benchmarks nachzuweisen, aber nicht spürbar ist (höchstens mit Einbildung ).


----------



## Decke (14. August 2010)

Malzeit,

also Ram Spannung auf 1.6V hat nix gebracht. Bluescreen beim dritten Kaltstart. Setz die Spannung wieder auf 1.5...

Nun zum DRAM Timing. Ich kann bei CMD im Manuellen Modus nun 0 - 3 eintragen. Default ist 1. Auf welche Einstellung muss ich das Ganze nun bringen um [2N] zu erhalten? Habs nach einiger Zeit googeln aufgegeben.
Oder bin ich hier komplett falsch?

Directupload.net - D74t8u5yp.jpg
Directupload.net - D4jzxo3fv.jpg

Danke nochmal für den Support.


----------



## simpel1970 (14. August 2010)

Du bist beim richtigen Wert (Command Rate -CMD-). Diesen Wert kannst du sowohl mit 2 (=2T =2N) als auch mit 3 testen. Der Wert 3 wäre für die RAM noch eine Stufe "verträglicher" bzw. sicherer.

...gern geschehen.


----------



## Decke (27. August 2010)

Hi,

leider haben beide Versuche nicht gefruchtet...
Spannung des DRAM auf 1.6 und Command Rate auf 2N und 2T.
Oh man..

Wenn ich jedesmal am Netzteil aus und wieder einschalten muss damit er sich wieder "erholt" könnt man doch als nächstes mal auf dieses spekulieren....?
Ich mein am Board liegts ja nun nicht und was sonst profitiert sonst noch von ner Spannungsunterbrechung?
Weis nur noch nicht wie ich das meinen "Spezialisten" beibringe.

Könnt probehalber mal ne andere Grafikkarte einbauen, sonst hab ich nix zum hin und hertauschen.

Bin für alle Tips zu haben.

Gruß,
Gary


----------



## Decke (27. August 2010)

Auf der anderen Seite hatte ich das Gefühl das er auf 3 (2T ?) sogar noch mehr Bluescreens gemacht hat... Doch Speicher? Ick weeses nich.


----------



## simpel1970 (28. August 2010)

Schwer zu sagen, aber wenn es erst läuft, nachdem das NT einmal ausgeschaltet war, würde ich als Erstes am NT ansetzen.

@Jay85: Konntest du den RAM schon austauschen/umtauschen?


----------



## steinschock (28. August 2010)

@ Decke
Hört sich eher nach NT an wobei ich es nicht so schlimm finde den PC halt auszuschalten.
Solange er sonst gut Läuft.
War anfangs ein bekanntes S1366 Problem das manche NT-MB Kombis zu viel Spannung im MB lassen und so das Bios nicht richtig resetet wurde.
Beim S1156 hab ich es allerdings noch nicht gehört.

Ansonsten hatte ich ein ähnliches Problem mit dem Ram.
Lösung war das es wenig bringt den Ram richtig einzustellen wenn man vorher Win mit fehlerhaften Einstellungen installiert hat.

Also würde erst mal Win neu installieren mit 1333/1066 CL 9-9-9-28 2T @ 1,6V
Am besten zur Sicherheit noch +0,05V QPI/Dram


----------



## Decke (28. August 2010)

Moin zusammen,

@simpel
ich war in letzter Zeit viel unterwegs deswegen hat es lang gedauert um alle Einstellungen zu testen. Die original RAM`s sind also noch drin. Bin demnächst urlaubsmäßig unterwegs und geb den Rechner nochmal ab und lass dann entweder Speicher oder NT tauschen. Am besten beides.

@steinschock
Es bringt leider nichts das NT über Nacht abzuschalten. Das ist ja der Mist. Ob ich ihn so oder so starte. Erst auf den BS im Willkommens Bildschirm warten, NT abschalten, neu starten, dann läuft er...
Das mit der Neuinstallation ist son Leidensthema, ich mein Mittlerweile wär es schon das 4te mal. Einmal wegen den BS`s, wegen dem Festplattentausch, wegen dem Mainboardtausch. Ick will ned mehr.
Wenn ichs machen MUSS dann isses so.

Mir ist 1mal nach 5Jahren eine Festplatte kaputt gegangen, warum hier  nach n paar Wochen? Warum verliert er nach jedem 2ten BS diverse  Desktop- und Taskleisteneinstellungen? Der BS kommt echt immer an der  selben Stelle. Das könnt doch auch ein Programm sein, was Autostartet...
Allerdings hat ich den BS schon beim Erststart nach ner kompletten Neuinstallation.

Mal Andersrum gedacht, wie kann ich die BlueScreens vermehren? Das größte übel ist ja das sie noch kein einziges mal aufgetreten sind als das Gerät beim Händler war. Weis nicht wie oft die ihn, trotz das ich drauf hingewiesen hab das es nur beim kaltstart passiert, kalt gestartet haben. Aber die hatten bis jetzt, 3 Wochen Werkstatt, noch keinen einzigen BS. (oh mann bin ich verzweifelt )

Kann ein Monitor sowas verursachen? Bin beim erten Anschließen mal kurz  mit dem DVI Stecker ans PC Gehäuse gekommen, NT war aus, und es gab nen  kleinen Funkenüberschlag...

Ausserdem hat der Chef nachgekuckt und sie haben diesen Rechner mit exakt gleichen Komponenten, auch mit der upgegradeten Grafikkarte, schon 10 mal verkauft. Ich bin natürlich der Einzige der den Fehler hat. Würde doch für defekte Hardware sprechen.

Gruß,
Gary


----------



## simpel1970 (28. August 2010)

Hast du das NT an einer Steckerleiste? Wenn ja, schon mal direkt an der Steckdose ausprobiert?

Dass der Monitor die Probleme verursacht ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber nicht auszuschließen. Hatte selbst schon ein Fall, bei dem der Monitor Stop 0x124 Bluescreens hervorrief. Anderen Monitor angeschlossen und keine Bluescreens mehr.

Wünsche dir trotz alledem einen schönen Urlaub.

p.s. bin dann auch eine Woche im Urlaub.


----------



## steinschock (28. August 2010)

@ Decke das mit der Neuinstalation war nicht für dich gedacht sry.


----------



## simpel1970 (7. September 2010)

Wie schauts aus? Bist du weiter gekommen?


----------



## Decke (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

@ Simpel, Sorry das ich mich so lang net gemeldet habe.
Mein Problem war natürlich noch nicht gelöst. Ein stressiger weiterer Festplattencrash und damit ein weiterer Werkstattbesuch war auch schon dabei.

Aber aufgepasst. Und ich hoffe ich kann hiermit einigen BlueScreenleidenden helfen.
Das einzige Peripheriegerät was die Werkstatt noch nicht testen konnte war mein MONITOR (Samsung Syncmaster T220). Heute habe ich den Computer ohne angeschlossenen Monitor hochgefahren und 5min gewartet. Schien noch zu laufen.
Als ich versuchte das DVI-Kabel reinzustecken und der Stecker den PC berührte - ABSTURZ.
Ein anschließender Blick in die Minidump verriet - MEMORY_MANAGEMENT 0x0000001a (Caused by Driver: ntoskrnl.exe). Genau das isser (YEEEHAAA!!)

Ich werde morgen einen anderen Monitor/Kabel probieren. Vieleicht ist es ja doch nur das Kabel. Garantie vom Monitor läuft noch bis 29.01.2011 

Gruß,
Decke


----------



## Decke (2. Dezember 2010)

Geh ich im optimalfall davon aus das der Fehler nur deswegen auftrat hier nochmal die ausgelesene Dumpfile seit dem letzten Festplattencrach um zu sehen welche Bluescreens er verursachen kann:

Directupload.net - Dtga5o54u.jpg

Decke


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Dezember 2010)

Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen, dass das Problem schon mit dem Kabel gelöst werden kann.


----------



## Decke (7. Dezember 2010)

War weder Kabel noch Monitor, schade. War wohl entweder nur Zufall oder hat auch irgendwas damit zu tun gehabt.

Jedefalls wurde nach meinem letzten Festplattentausch Win7 Prof. installiert. Hab aber nur nen Key für Home Premium. Schade wenn manns erst 4 wochen später bei der Key Eingabe mitbekommt  D.h. nochmal neu aufsetzen. 
Da wie auch schon in anderen Forenbeiträgen beschrieben auch bei mir beim "Start von Win7 mit Eingabeaufforderung" beim Laden der "CLASSPNP.sys" ein Absturz + Neustart des Systems kommt bin ich dieser Sache mal nachgegangen. Ist wohl für das Laden der Laufwerke verantwortlich. Bei Laptopusern hat das umbenennen einer "pcmcia.sys" abhilfe geschafft. Also --> einfach auch mal umbenannt. Desweiteren hab ich mein Kasperski2010 nicht installiert (auch potentieller Übeltäter in meinem Fall). Dafür ein Freewareprogramm genommen. Als letzten Schritt einen meiner Ram-Riegel rausgebaut (jetzt nur noch 2GB).


Mach eigendlich ungern so viele Sachen mit einmal aber:
All in All, immer noch misstrauisch doch keinen Bluescreen mehr seit jetzt 4 Kaltstarts. 400% über Durchschnitt  

Halt euch auf dem Laufenden.


Decke


----------



## Decke (8. Dezember 2010)

500% - ein weiteres Programm auf das ich diesmal verzichtet hab und eigendlich immer mit als erstes installierte ist der NetSpeedMonitor X64.

Gary


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Dezember 2010)

Es ist aktuell nur ein RAM Riegel drin!? Mit diesem trat noch kein Kaltstart Problem auf.

Wie ist es, wenn du (nur) den anderen Riegel einbaust. Treten dann wieder die Kaltstartprobleme auf?


----------



## Decke (8. Dezember 2010)

Hi Simpel,

das werd ich am Wochenende mal probieren. Hab mich jetzt für ne gewisse Anzahl von Kaltstarts entschieden bis ich überhaupt irgend ne neue Software oder Hardwaretausch probiere. 
Bin einfach zu misstrauisch geworden...
Ist für mich auch grad auch das warscheinlichste mit dem Ram Riegel, ich geh aber, da Memtest und BurnInTest schon mehrere Tage problemlos durchliefen, nicht von einem defekten Riegel sondern einer falschen Config oder einer ungünstigen Konstellation aus.

Eintrag ins Tagebuch: 6 Kaltstarts ohne Probleme.

Gruß,
Decke


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Dezember 2010)

Alles klar 

Bis dann.


----------



## Decke (14. Dezember 2010)

Nabend,

also hab jetzt den 2ten Speicher reingebaut und 3 mal in Folge einen Bluescreen beim Kaltstarten bekommen. Sonst keines der Programme die ich weggelassen hab nachinstalliert.

Bin gerade am Testen ob der "vermeintlich" defekte Speicher auf selbiger Speicherbank wie beim ersten als Single läuft.
Die 2te Speicherbank sollte OK sein da es schon das dritte Board ist.

Entweder ist genau dieser Speicher defekt oder die UD3`s kommen mit 4GB bzw. 2 gleichzeitig laufenden RAM`s von Apacer nicht klar.

Simple, klingt logisch oder?

Noch ne Frage: Eigendlich sollt es laut Google egal sein aber Gigabyte empfiehlt das Speicher im DUAL Channel Betrieb in die blauen Slots sollten. Sie waren aber bei allen 3 Boards die ich bisher hatte in Slot 1 und 3, also weiß. Ich werds noch testen aber meinst du hier könnt auch der Hase begraben liegen?

Gruß,
Decke

P.S. Schade das Memtest86+ im 24h Betrieb dies nicht erkannt hat.


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Dezember 2010)

> also hab jetzt den 2ten Speicher reingebaut und 3 mal in Folge einen Bluescreen beim Kaltstarten bekommen.


 
Sieht für mich dann so aus, als ob der 2. RAM Riegel defekt (Cold-Boot-Bug) ist.
Nach einem Neustart (über den Gehäuse-An-Schalter) lief es dann aber problemlos?



> Noch ne Frage: Eigendlich sollt es laut Google egal sein aber Gigabyte empfiehlt das Speicher im DUAL Channel Betrieb in die blauen Slots sollten. Sie waren aber bei allen 3 Boards die ich bisher hatte in Slot 1 und 3, also weiß. Ich werds noch testen aber meinst du hier könnt auch der Hase begraben liegen?


 
Das Handbuch deines Boards sagt folgendes:



> When enabling Dual Channel mode with two memory modules, be sure to install them in the DDR3_1 and DDR3_3 sockets.


 
Das sind die weißen Dimm-Bänke.



> P.S. Schade das Memtest86+ im 24h Betrieb dies nicht erkannt hat.


 
Wenn ein Cold-Boot-Bug bei dem RAM Riegel vorliegt, kannst du das mit Memtest nur nachweisen, wenn du Memtest direkt nach dem Kaltstart ausführst.


----------



## Decke (15. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

1. Ja nach nem Netzteil Neustart lief wieder alles problemlos.
2. "When enabling....", kann man dan en-/disablen? Solt ich mal nachschauen....

Defekter Speicher läuft auf beiden Speicherbänken nicht. Der intakte schon.

Freu mich schon auf meinen Vortrag beim Händler. Und meinen Forum-Titel als "Schraubenverwechsler" darf dann ruhig auch upgegraded werden 

Vielen vielen Dank schonmal! Hast dich super an der Problematik beteiligt.

Vieleicht hat Jay85, der Eröffner des Themas ja auch was davon.

Gruß,
Decke


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Dezember 2010)

Gern geschehen 



> Ja nach nem Netzteil Neustart lief wieder alles problemlos



Dann sieht´s nach einem Cold-Boot-Bug aus.

Viel Glück mit dem neuen RAM.


----------



## k.meier (16. Dezember 2010)

hi leute

Falls ich mich kurz dranhängen darf. Mich quält seit heute nachmittag auch ein BSOD. HAb die Auswertung gemacht @Simpel 1970 und häng die euch ma rein.

vieleicht könnt ihr euch die kurz ansehn bitte.


*** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.

*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************

MODULE_NAME:  nt

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff80002a1b000 nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4c1c44a9

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002aff058 to fffff80002a8b740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`097e01d8 fffff800`02aff058 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`00827b50 00000000`0000ffff : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`097e01e0 fffff800`02a5e68a : fffffa80`06a61420 fffffa80`00000000 00000000`000005e4 fffff800`00000000 : nt!wcsncat_s+0x24ed0
fffff880`097e0a90 fffff800`02d70dcf : fffff8a0`09691060 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0669fb60 : nt!PsGetProcessSessionIdEx+0xa2
fffff880`097e0ae0 fffff800`02d4885b : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`7efdb000 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtFsControlFile+0x130b
fffff880`097e0ba0 fffff800`02a8a993 : fffffa80`06a61420 00000000`00000000 00000000`7efdb001 fffffa80`0669fb60 : nt!MmUnmapViewOfSection+0x26f
fffff880`097e0c20 00000000`770d001a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeSynchronizeExecution+0x3a43
00000000`000cdde8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x770d001a


STACK_COMMAND:  .bugcheck ; kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

BUCKET_ID:  WRONG_SYMBOLS

Followup: MachineOwner


konnt net wirklich was finden bei google oder bei Technet.lg


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Dezember 2010)

Hi k.meier, 

die Symbole, bzw. der Symbolpfad wurde nicht, bzw. nicht korrekt hinterlegt "Kernel symbols are WRONG". Ohne die ist eine Auswertung nicht richtig möglich. Schau noch mal in meine Anleitung, trage den korrekten Pfad ein und wiederhole die Auswertung.

Unabhängig davon..."BUGCHECK_STR: 0x1a_41790" war das bislang der einzige Bluescreen? Was hast du vor "heute Mittag" gemacht? Irgendwelche Software / Treiber neu installiert? Welche Antiviren- und Firewallsoftware ist installiert?

Wie lange läuft das System schon fehlerfrei?


----------



## k.meier (17. Dezember 2010)

@simpel: ja das war bis jetzt der einzige Bluescreen. Später war dann nichts mehr. " vor heute Mittag" sorry für den Ausdruck. Da ich ja am Mittwoch erst Mainboard Speicher und Cpu tauschen hab lassen, hab ich win 7 neu installiert. die ganzen Treiber drauf und meine Programme installiert.

Hab gestern noch A Creed 2 gezockt ohne Probleme keine Abstürze mehr oder ähnliches.

DAs  mit der Auswertung hab ich nicht ganz geschnallt. hab aber das Dump file noch auf der platte.

Ich muss leider jetzt auf die Uni, hab also keine Zeit mehr das nochmals zu machen. WERd mich dann heute abend nochmal melden, wenn ich darf.

lg


----------



## k.meier (17. Dezember 2010)

hi du

so hab das nochmal gemacht nach deiner Anleitung . gib dir jetzt das dump file aus

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger  Version 6.4.0007.2
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [D:\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*Symbol information
Executable search path is: 
Windows Longhorn Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a1b000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c58e50
Debug session time: Thu Dec 16 16:42:33.222 2010 (GMT+1)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:28:25.252
Loading Kernel Symbols
...........................................................................................................................................................
Loading unloaded module list
..........
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8000827b50, ffff, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+339c8 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> .reload
Loading Kernel Symbols
...........................................................................................................................................................
Loading unloaded module list
..........
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000041790, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffffa8000827b50
Arg3: 000000000000ffff
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


OVERLAPPED_MODULE:  

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002aff058 to fffff80002a8b740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`097e01d8 fffff800`02aff058 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`00827b50 00000000`0000ffff : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`097e01e0 fffff800`02a5e68a : fffffa80`06a61420 fffffa80`00000000 00000000`000005e4 fffff800`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x339c8
fffff880`097e0a90 fffff800`02d70dcf : fffff8a0`09691060 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0669fb60 : nt!MmCleanProcessAddressSpace+0x96
fffff880`097e0ae0 fffff800`02d4885b : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`7efdb000 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspExitThread+0x92f
fffff880`097e0ba0 fffff800`02a8a993 : fffffa80`06a61420 00000000`00000000 00000000`7efdb001 fffffa80`0669fb60 : nt!NtTerminateProcess+0x25b
fffff880`097e0c20 00000000`770d001a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`000cdde8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x770d001a


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+339c8
fffff800`02aff058 cc               int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+339c8

MODULE_NAME:  nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4c1c44a9

STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+339c8

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+339c8

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


weitere Bluescreens mit folgender Fehlermeldung: Memory Managment  und   Page fualt in nonpaged area. heute am abend 18.50


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Dezember 2010)

Sieht nach einem fehlerhaften Speichermanagement aus.
Mache bitte ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, Memory und SPD).

System ist nicht übertaktet?


----------



## k.meier (17. Dezember 2010)

hi du

mach ich. zock jetzt ca 2h und ich hab keine blue screens mehr. Könnte es sein, dass wenn der RAm speicher zu kalt ist, ich deswegen Fehler habe?
lg
Hab Core temp laufen, beim Gamen und der Prozessor zeigt Temp von 27 Grad an. 

Cpu-z kommt gleich.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Dezember 2010)

> Hab Core temp laufen, beim Gamen und der Prozessor zeigt Temp von 27 Grad an.



Sitzt du im unbeheizten Keller 

Zu kalt kann der RAM nicht sein. Es gibt zwar den Cold-Boot-Bug, der hat aber i.d.R. nichts mit (zu) kalten RAM Riegeln zu tun (O.K....ich habe auch schon gelesen, dass einer bei ähnlichen Problemen die RAM vor dem Start mit einem Fön vorgewärmt hat...)


----------



## k.meier (17. Dezember 2010)

so hab auch schon mit Real Temp gemessen, da sind die Werte gleich. ich sitz im Wohnzimmer lol,  ne draussen hats -14 Grad und die Maschine is volle kalt. hab die screens oben angehängt bei edit.

System ist nicht übertaktet.
lg


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Dezember 2010)

Probiere es zunächst mit der Umstellung der Command Rate auf 2T. Im Bios unter Memory Timing Mode (2N).

"AI Tweaker Menü" -> "DRAM Timing Control" -> "2nd Information" -> "DRAM Timing Mode" auf [2N].


----------



## k.meier (17. Dezember 2010)

Is der Speicher zu scharf eingestellt?
Ich werd das morgen probiern, geb dir dann Rückmeldung. 
Danke das du dir das angesehn hast.

gute nacht noch 

lg


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Dezember 2010)

Habe im letzten Post noch den "Einstellungs-Weg" im Bios beschrieben.

Der RAM ist grundsätzlich nicht zu scharf eingestellt. Bei Kompatibilitätsproblemen (die sehr unterschiedlich auftreten können), kann es aber helfen, die Command Rate (ist ein Modus - kein Timing) auf 2T zu "entschärfen".

Dir auch gute Nacht und viele Grüße.


----------



## k.meier (20. Dezember 2010)

@simpel: Das mit Den Bluescreens hat aufgehört. Mir ist jetzt aber aufgefallen, dass die Lüfter nur sehr schwer anlaufen. Das heisst konkret wenn ich den Pc anmache, laufen die Lüfter nicht gleich volle los, " sondern tun sich Schwer". Wenns ma rennt , dann rennen die.  Denke das das mit der Temperatur zu tun hat. gibts ne Möglichkeit das iwie zu ändern. (sind ja einige im HAF 932 drin). Evenutell mit der Steuerung Q-FAN?

Desweiteren wollte meine Tastatur nicht wieder richtig aufwachen, nach dem Standby Modus. Gestern gar nicht(also konnte nicht schreiben drauf. Brauchte einen Neustart) heute waren keine Treiber mehr vorhanden und mussten installiert werden.  Vieleicht was mit dem USB?
Anbei noch die Temps im Leerlauf.

DAs gibts als Fehlermeldung unter Anwendung:

Fehlerbucket 1364079548, Typ 5
Ereignisname: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Antwort: Nicht verfügbar
CAB-Datei-ID: 0

Problemsignatur:
P1: x64
P2: USB\VID_046D&PID_C22E&REV_0165&MI_00
P3: 6.1.0.0
P4: 0407
P5: input.inf
P6: *
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Angefügte Dateien:

Diese Dateien befinden sich möglicherweise hier:
C:\Users\...\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\NonCritical_x64_b618addf9cb8aff616f5d9fb18f69da1bfe6e12_1380f8c6

Analysesymbol: 
Es wird erneut nach einer Lösung gesucht: 0
Berichts-ID: 11d5d32e-0c46-11e0-ab7c-bcaec51a2e09

lg


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Dezember 2010)

Wo (und wieviel) sind die Lüfter denn die angeschlossen? Hängen die alle am Board?

Was für Treiber waren nicht mehr vorhanden?

Ist in der Ereignisanzeige unter Benutzerdefinierte Ansichten -> administrative Ereignisse etwas auffälliges zu entdecken?

Mache bitte noch einen Screenshot von Crystaldiskinfo.

Ach ja...deine Grafikkarte ist nur mit 8xLanes angebunden (was aber nicht die Ursache für deine Probleme darstellt). Sitzt die im oberen blauen PCI-E Steckplatz?


----------



## k.meier (21. Dezember 2010)

Wo (und wieviel) sind die Lüfter denn die angeschlossen? Hängen die alle am Board?

Lüfter in der Seite, 200 mm hinten ^20 oben 200 und vorne 120 .

Was f+r Treiber waren nicht mehr vorhanden?

USB Treiber für die Tastatur lt Ereignisanzeige.
Die Dateisystemstruktur auf Volume "C:" wurde jetzt repariert. ist von 20.12.
Heute:

Fehler beim Laden des Treibers \Driver\WUDFRd für das Gerät Root\SIDESHOW\0001. das ist aber regelmässig drin.

Screenshot im Anhang:


konnte nichts wirklich entdecken im Crystal disk info, villeicht findest du ja was. Wie kann ich das ändern mit den x16 ? habs grad gesehn(Grafikkarte steckt im oberen Slot).

lg und danke für deine Zeit


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Dezember 2010)

Die Sideshow Fehlermeldung kannst du ignorieren. Wenn sie dir lästig ist solltest du sie wie hier beschrieben los werden: Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Windows 7 Enegie Sparen funktioniert nicht.



> Lüfter in der Seite, 200 mm hinten ^20 oben 200 und vorne 120


 
Die Lüfter sind alle auf dem Board angeschlossen? Wenn ja, auf welchen Anschlüssen, bzw. wieviele Lüfter auf welchen Anschlüssen.



> Die Dateisystemstruktur auf Volume "C:" wurde jetzt repariert. ist von 20.12.


 
Lasse manuell noch mal Chkdsk drüber laufen [-> Eingabeaufforderung (mit rechter Maustaste) als Administrator starten -> "chkdsk /f /r" eingeben (ohne "").]

Die SMART Werte sehen soweit OK aus. Die hohe Lese- und Suchfehlerrate könnte auf Probleme mit der Plattenoberfläche oder der Lese-/Schreibeinheit hindeuten.

Wenn die Probleme nicht ausbleiben, erhöhe die RAM Spannung im Bios auf 1,55V.


----------



## k.meier (21. Dezember 2010)

danke dir. Die lüfter sind an den Lüfteranschlüssen am Board angeschlossen.

lg


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Dezember 2010)

Hast du dabei an einem Lüfteranschluss mehr als zwei Lüfter hängen?

Zur Anbindung der Grafikkarte



> Wie kann ich das ändern mit den x16 ? habs grad gesehn(Grafikkarte steckt im oberen Slot).



Gehe im Bios in das Menü "Tools" -> "IO Level Up" auf [Disabled] stellen. Deine Grafikkarte sollte nun mit 16xLanes angebunden sein.

Hintergrund: Dein Board bietet vollen SATA(6GB) und USB3 Support. Allerdings auf Kosten der PCI-E Lanes. Kannst du auf die volle SATA(6GB) bzw. USB3 Leistung verzichten, deaktiviere den o.g. Eintrag und der Grafikkarte stehen wieder die vollen 16xLanes zur Verfügung.

Laut deiner Signatur hast du eine Baracuda als Systemplatte? -> SATA(6GB) ist hier völlig unnötig. Selbst gängige SSD´s reizen SataII (3GB) noch nicht voll aus.
Hast du irgendwelche USB3 Geräte, die die volle Geschwindigkeit ausreizen würden? -> wenn nicht ist auch diese Option nicht notwendig.


----------



## k.meier (21. Dezember 2010)

ok mach ich danke.

lg


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Dezember 2010)

Wo hängen die Lüfter? Sind mehrere auf einem Mothoerboard angeschlossen? Wenn ja, wieviele.


----------



## k.meier (22. Dezember 2010)

die Lüfter hängen am Mainboard. Konnte heute beobachten das der Lüfter hinten im Gehäuse(120) mm sich schwer tut mit anlaufen.

Der lange Bootprozess, der mir auch suspekt war, ist anscheinend normal. Hab einiges recherchiert im inet und die Bootdauer is normal, weil das Bios die ganzen LEDs durchcheckt bevors zum Start kommt.

lg


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Dezember 2010)

Dass die Lüfter am Mainboard hängen, hattest du bereits erwähnt. Ich wollte darüber hinaus noch gerne wissen, wieviele Lüfter an einem Anschluss hängen, bzw. welche Lüfter zusammen hängen und an welchen Lüfteranschlüssen (SYS_FAN, PWR_Fan, etc). Die Marke der Lüfter wäre auch noch hilfreich.

Und laufen sie nach einer gewissen Zeit dann besser?

Ein langer Bootprozess ist immer relativ. Was genau heist bei dir lang? Wieviel Sekunden braucht er für den Post-Screen? Und wieviel zum Betriebssystem laden?


----------



## k.meier (27. Dezember 2010)

so meld mich nochmal. Sorry das solange gedauert hat, war ein paar Tage weg. Im Zimmer ziemlich kalt(so 15 Grad im Raum ca). PC-Gehäuse total kalt.
Also folgendes: Strom ein am PC-Netzteil. LED Grün geht an. PC am Schalter eingeschalten. Lüfter laufen alle an, bleiben kurz stehn. Dann laufen alle an. Diagnose LEDs laufen durch. Biepst und startet ganz normal. Neustart des PCs. Alles startet ganz normal.

Frage: Netzteil zu wenig Spannung?  Steckdose zu wenig Saft? Sind Ideen die mir auf die kürze einfallen. oder ist dem Pc einfach "zu kalt" beim ersten Start. Temps mit Chore Temp imo  20 17 26 18.

lg


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Dezember 2010)

> Biepst und startet ganz normal. Neustart des PCs.



Kommt dann noch mal ein Neustart?

Es laufen alle Lüfter an, Bios gibt Beep Code ab und dann startet er noch mal neu?


----------



## k.meier (27. Dezember 2010)

hi du danke für deine Rückmeldung.

Nein macht er nicht. Ich hab ihn selber neugestartet, weil ichs probieren wollte, wie er reagiert.


Hab ihn jetzt aus dem Energiesparmodus geweckt. Hat alles normal funktioniert. Temps von Core Temp:  16 13 18 14

lg


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hört sich doch dann gut an!?

Das mit der Lane Anbindung der Grafikkarte hast du ausprobiert (IO Level UP)?


----------



## k.meier (28. Dezember 2010)

habs noch net probiert., da ich keinen unterschied merke. Hab gegooglet und da war die allgemeine Meinung, das das net viel unterschied macht.

lg


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Dezember 2010)

So ist es. Viel Unterschied macht es nicht.

Wollte dich nur darauf hinweisen, da sofern du USB3 und SATA6 nicht voll benötigst, auch der geringfügige Performanceverlust immerhin ein unnötiger Verlust ist.


----------



## k.meier (29. Dezember 2010)

sorry , aber ....
gestern wieder 2 bsods am nachmittag. ntfs.sys und page non fault...HAb ma chkdsk drüberlaufen lassen hat nix gefunden. Heute rennts wieder normal. zum auszucken echt.

lg


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Dezember 2010)

Die Command Rate bei den RAM steht auf 2T?
Wenn ja, erhöhe die RAM Spannung auf 1,55V - 1,65V (schrittweise um 0,05V erhöhen und testen).
Also erst mal die RAM Spannung auf 1,55V.

Den RAM selbst hast du schon mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler überprüft?


----------



## k.meier (29. Dezember 2010)

ne RAM noch nicht. überprüft.

Werd aber erst nächste Woche gelegenheit haben, bin über die Feiertage weg.
lg


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Dezember 2010)

Alles klar. 

Lade dir die USB-Key Version herunter: Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool
Wenn du die Datei startest, kannst du Memtest auf einen USB Stick einrichten.
Mit diesem kannst du dann booten (Bootreihenfolge entsprechend einstellen, bzw. mit F8 Bootgerät auswählen) und Memtest außerhalb von Windows starten.
Die Prüfung solltest du dann mind. 2-4 Std. laufen lassen.

LG, bis dann.


----------



## k.meier (12. Januar 2011)

hi simpel

memtest läuft jetzt. Da ichs net fotografieren kann schreib ichs dir mal rein. Nach 2 ,5 h Memtest:
Error Confidence Value 45  Test  0 Errors 0 Test 1 Errors 11 Test 2 läuft noch aber zählt bei Error immer auf 32767, weiß net ob das normal ist kenn mich net aus sorry.
PASS: 0
Errors 22
Ecc Err:0
Bits in Error Total 32


Hab mir die screens angesehn von memtest, wenn der Speicher fehlerhaft ist, seh aber nix rotes daweil.

PS: bitte sei so gut und sag mir ob der Ram fehlerhaft ist, wenn möglich.
Die Bluescreens häuften sich ohne ende; dxkrnl.exe, dann was vom ati treiber(hab imo 10.10 catalyst oben). 
Abstürzen tuts es im Moment immer nach dem Spielen(GWars, ASS Creed 2).

Treiber sind dann mehrere Defekt(g510)  Gdata meldet Fehler in der Signatur und so weiter

lg
lg
Wolfgang

edit: hab grad auf memtest org gelesen, das der Test 2 eigentlich kurz sein sollte, der rennt bei mir scho seit 2h.


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Januar 2011)

> Nach 2 ,5 h Memtest: Error Confidence Value 45 Test 0 Errors 0 Test 1 *Errors 11 *Test 2 läuft noch aber zählt bei *Error* immer auf *32767*



Sieht eindeutig nach gefundenen Fehlern aus.
Dass du nichts rotes sieht, liegt vermutlich daran, dass du evtl. den Error Report Mode verstellt hast? (zu erreichen über die Taste c -> 4) Zur Auswahl steht hier der "Error Summary" und "Individual Errors".

Test die Riegel auf jeden Fall noch einzeln (jeweils einen Riegel ausbauen), ob die Fehler bei mindestens einem Riegel bestätigt werden.


----------



## k.meier (12. Januar 2011)

hi du danke für deine Rückmeldung.  ich konnt ja net mal mehr iwas drücken im memtest. nicht mal escape. hab dann mit dem reset Knopf neugestartet.

Werd die Ramriegel tauschen lassen. Sind ein KIT und Garantie is auch noch drauf.

Kurze Frage noch bitte?

Also würde wie von dir vorgeschlagen, das umstellen der Command Rate bei dem Defekt keine Besserung bringen oder doch?

lg


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Januar 2011)

Wenn der RAM defekt ist, kannst du einstellen was du möchtest, es würde keine Besserung bringen.

Den Einzeltest würde ich dennoch machen, um zu prüfen, ob ein Riegel keine Fehler aufweist (das wäre dann zumindest die Gewissheit, dass es nicht am Board liegt).

Viele Grüße


----------



## k.meier (12. Januar 2011)

Danke dir, hab mich lange genug rumgequält mit dem S****. Das hat alles Garantie, habs ma auch einbauen lassen. Das sollen die vor ORt klären, ob das Board oder der Speicher was hat.

Vielen Vielen Dank nochmal für deine Rückmeldungen.

lg


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Januar 2011)

Gern geschehen 

Viele Grüße


----------



## heinzrothe (26. Januar 2011)

so da das hier ein recht gutes Forum ist, will ich auch meinen Senf hinzugeben.
Bisher hat niemand einen richtigen  Abschluss geschrieben...
// Hardware:
- mobo MA78LMT-US2h - Gigabyte
- CPU AMD Atthlon-2 X4 640
- memory: 2x2GB Team (so scheint der Speicherhersteller zu heissen 
TVD32048M1333C9 / DDR3
// Software: 
- windows 7x64 
- firefox
- antivir
- acronis, und so irgendwelches unwichtiges Zeug
// Problem:
- sporadisch Abstürze mit BSOD 0x003B
- minidumps werden erzeugt sind aber immer von verschiedenen Programmen/Prozessen:
z.B. im windbg:
PROCESS_NAME:  drvinst.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  sidebar.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  msiexec.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  mmc.exe
- find ich ja sehr verdächtig... bleibt also mobo (weil immer) CPU und Arbeitsspeicher
- allen gleich ist die Fehlermeldung:
EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - Die Anweisung in 0x%08lx verweist auf Speicher 0x%08lx. Der Vorgang %s konnte nicht im Speicher durchgef hrt werden.
- und folgendes:
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
// forgehen:
- da ich ja nun nicht alles doppelt habe um einen sauberen Xtest durchzuführen (komisch es gibt keine wikipedia Artikel zu X-test bzw. Kreuz-Test...)
muss ich also einfach mal einen memtest86 durchführen (nach dem lesen dieses Forums wohlgemerkt )
- in meinem fall eine alte SUSE11 DVD - davon gestartet mit "F12"-> dvd
- und schon nach 15min wird alles root (siehe Foto)
- jetzt die Speicher einzeln testen und simsalabim habe ich das Problemkind gefunden
- der andere Speicher lief über nacht ohne Probleme durch
- ein foto (siehe anhang-memtest86.jpg) für den support geschossen - die Jungs brauchen ja auch einen nachweis, und fertich ist der lack
// zusammefassung:
- blue screen 0x0000003b kann durchaus einfach nur der Arbeitsspeicher sein
- ABER es muss natürlich nicht immer der Arbeitspeicher sein, 
- der Speichercontroller ist in der CPU, AMD schon lange intel seit den core-iXXXX
 (übrigends hat Intel ein CPU test tool zur verfügung gestellt, dieses tool hilft natürlich nicht bei einem AMD Prozessor!!  :
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...uctProduct=Intel®+Core™+i7+Processor&lang=eng )

 - und auf dem motherboard sind sicher auch ein paar chips die dummheiten veranstalten können, "BIOS-Updates" und Kühlung beachten.. wurde ja vorher schon mehrfach besprochen...
- um solche Sachen zu finden ist es ratsam diese parts einfach mal zu tauschen 
... naja bei mir war es einfach nur der Arbeitspeicher 
.. hoffe nicht genervt zu haben
happy TS gruß heinz


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Januar 2011)

Danke für deinen Beitrag. Das nervt ganz bestimmt nicht. 
Bei den Problemen (Speichermanagmentprobleme -> wechselnde Stopfehlercodes) liegt es sehr häufig am RAM. Nicht immer ist es so eindeutig wie bei dir (defekter Riegel mit Memtest lokalisieren). Oftmals sind es auch Kompatibilitätsprobleme (RAM-Mobo), die nicht mit Memtest aufgedeckt werden können, jedoch dieselben Auswirkungen haben.

Noch ein Wort zur Minidump-Auswertung...der Eintrag "PROCESS_NAME" ist relativ unbedeutent. Er gibt nur an, welcher Prozess zur Absturzzeit im Kernel ausgeführt wurde. Er gibt aber nicht Aufschluss über den Treiber / die Datei / den Dienst, der den Absturz verursacht hat.

Hierfür musst du unter "IMAGE_NAME" bzw. im Stack-Verlauf nachsehen.


----------



## k.meier (27. Januar 2011)

@simpel: Kurez frage noch zum memtest:
Be mir hab ich unten die roten Fehlerspalte nicht gesehn? Ist das normal? bilder hab ich reingestellt.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-corsair/137538-speicher-defekt.html könntest du dir da kurz die Bilder ansehn bitte.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Januar 2011)

@k.meier: Bei dir hast du vermutlich die Einstellungen für die Fehleranzeige auf "Error Summary" eingestellt.
Bei Memtest kannst du mit der Taste "C" -> "4" den Error Report Mode ändern.

Habe das selbst noch nicht gemacht, bzw. in den Default Einstellungen sollten eigentlich die Einzelfehler angezeigt werden, aber vielleicht hast du die Anzeige ausversehen (bei der Auswahl des Testmodi?) geändert?

Wie auch immer, es werden fehler angezeigt (Summenübersicht).


----------



## k.meier (27. Januar 2011)

super danke dir 

lg


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Januar 2011)

Bitteschön


----------



## heinzrothe (29. Januar 2011)

hi simpel1970
ja genau ... nicht immer ist es so einfach, deshalb ist ein systematisches vorgehen zu empfehlen.
1.- zuerst die OS/Windows logs kontrollieren:
 start-> ausfühen-> eventvwr.exe -> Benutzerdeninierte Ansichten-> administrative... -> ALLES WAS ROT IST ; IST INTERESSANT (ab Win-VISTA)
2.-  midumps: Anleitung zur Auswertung ist in diesem forum ja wohl super gegeben, @simpel1970-super arbeit!
3.- hardware Test... memtest86, mpmemory; dell - 32bit test, Festplattentests der jewailigen Hersteller... irgenwelche CT-Test -CD'S.. was immer der Markt hergibt, oder rumliegt ; intel CPU test - link siehe oben... 
4.- ... sollte hier nichts weiter rauskommen hilft als nächstes bestimmt:
- eine neu-installation des Betriebssystems, (sollte irgenwas anlass dazu geben)
- oder ein X-test der Hardware (bedenke eine Festplatte welche in 2 baugleichen Geräten einen BSOD verursacht, muss nicht unbedingt defekt sein  nein -das installierte OS- egal ob linux mac-os oder sogar windows kann einen schaden haben- lool  (auch wenn keiner das wahr haben will)
- bei den hier beschriebenen Fehlern ist es natürlich eher Speicher, mobo, CPU und das ist crap... bzw. schwer zu finden...


----------

